# my home-made link and pin couplers



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

I spent the morning trying to find the best way to make some link and pin couplers for my hartland mini series rolling stock. (I hate the hook and loops). I wanted to avoid buying them because Im too cheap and broke. AFter a while I came up with this. I took a piece of wood abou 1-2 inches long drilled a hole and mounted that to were the old hook/loop coupler was. Then I drilled another hole on the other end for the link and pin. Ithen took a saw and cut through the middle for the link to fit into. The I took some old bike chain and took the links off. Thats my links. Of course the pin is a cotter pin. I also rounded of the ends. I really wanted to use metal but I could not find anything that was easy to work with and mount. I had to settle for wood. Now all I need to do is smooth it out better and paint it to look like metal. Any ideas ?????????????????????????????


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Snow, 

I think you'll find they wont last long in daily use unless you really soak the wood in some sort of finish (varnish or thin epoxy) that will help hold it together. I tried wood in the past but hey didnt last too long. the wood splits a where the pin is inserted. I use plastic now. ABS grey plastic 3/8" x 1/4" with a styrene face plate, the use of small pop rivits is good but I use brass rod bent with a eyebolt loop on one end and a small piece of tube styrene glued to the eyebolt end. That way I can use a small cord or chain to keep the pins attached to the car and from disappearing into the ballast, makes putting a train together much easier. 

I'll try to post some pics, I can now do one of these couplers to each end in about 15 minutes and have modified it to an end beam mounting to allow use the smaller diameter wheels.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Vic. I was wondering how they would hold up being wood. I soaked them in Thompson water seal and then going to paint them to look mroe like metal. I have some chain laying around that will work for the pins. I will give the wood a try for now (quick fix to the hook and loop) and when I can find something similar to the wood but in plastic I will try to convert it. I guess a hobby shope or even craft store might have something like that? I was getting tired of the hook and loop, they just did not look good.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

You might try gun metal grey for the metal look. Later RJD


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been planning to do an indepth "how to" for my inexpensive link and pins, guess this is as good of an excuse as any to go ahead and do it.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

To get a metal look, I would first paint them with some flat black and then Instant Iron and Instant Rust. You can find them in the faux finishes section of most craft stores. 

Instant Iron/Rust is what is on these tip cars - 










-Brian


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

*Snow,*
*Dude, looks cool!!! The ole mind can come up with some crazy stuff!*
*Vic,*
*Dude get off your pin and do a deal for us about link and pins!!!!!*
*Toad*


----------



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

Awhile back someone posted a pic of a link and pin couple made from an aluminum heat sink that came out of a pc. It may have been 3 fins and was ground to a half circle, then a hole drilled through the pins. 
It looked like a great idea. I make my pins from 1/16 brazing rod with a loop silver soldered on top, for links I use 12 guage copper wire bent to a long oval and silver solder the joint. Finished both with Blacken it an a rust porduct from Micheals.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By chrisb on 11/04/2008 5:11 PM
Awhile back someone posted a pic of a link and pin couple made from an aluminum heat sink that came out of a pc. It may have been 3 fins and was ground to a half circle, then a hole drilled through the pins. 
It looked like a great idea. I make my pins from 1/16 brazing rod with a loop silver soldered on top, for links I use 12 guage copper wire bent to a long oval and silver solder the joint. Finished both with Blacken it an a rust porduct from Micheals. 

A agree toad, I would love to see Vic's link and pins, sounds like it will be much stronger and easier to make.. 

I got my painted now, just have to weather it better. I started with black and then doing a brown wash. Will see how it looks. I though about that insta rust etc... but it ithe price is a bit high. I also made better links using paer clips, just shortened them . So far works great but when I see Vic's I will probably end up changing them around especially if it is simple to make. My set up still beats the loop and hooks that I had.


----------



## timlee49 (Jan 12, 2008)

G'day Snowshoe, 

For a cheap rust mixture use iron acetate. Simply put some white vinegar in a jar with some steel wool. The vinegar will dissolve the steel to make iron acetate, quantities are flexable as the vinegar will only dissolve so much steel, leave for 2 days and then paint onto any surface for realistic rust after another day or two in the air. 

This is also great for age-ing wood, the higher the tannin content of the wood the darker the colour. You can paint the iron acetate on or soak the wood in the solution. 

Hope this helps, 
Tim


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

Awhile back someone posted a pic of a link and pin couple made from an aluminum heat sink that came out of a pc. It may have been 3 fins and was ground to a half circle, then a hole drilled through the pins. 


do you mean this? 
the holes for the pin and for fastening on the carbody have not yet been drilled on the pic.


----------

